# i'm making a video!! (and i need your permission)



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

hi everyone :innocent: i have the urge to make another video... but this time, i want to make one for everyone here using all of "our" malts 
but before i can do it... i need your permission. if you don't want to be in it, please tell me 

p.s. if you want any particular picture to show up in it, just post it and i'll use it :wub: i love them all, so no worries  also, you can request as many as you'd like to! i'll be using a lot anyways :thumbsup:

thanks everyone


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess I didn't know you had already made a video. I just did a quick search here and didn't see it but could have missed it. Are you saying you want to do a slide show using our pictures? What would you be doing with the slide show?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I guess I didn't know you had already made a video. I just did a quick search here and didn't see it but could have missed it. Are you saying you want to do a slide show using our pictures? What would you be doing with the slide show?


I searched aswell and couldn't find any.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

oh no i haven't already made a video - i'm going to make one. i made a video in the past of just the maltese in general but i didn't use any pictures from here. sorry if i made that confusing!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I took make "another video" to mean just "another" video. I didn't even think about the possibility that any previous video included the malts of SM.

Oops, posting at the same time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i don't mean to nit pic but just noting that someone may not want their pics used but may miss this post and/or not tell you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It might be a good idea to use pics of those who give their permission rather than ask for those who don't want to be included. I'd like to know what is going to be done with the video once compiled.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sophie said:


> previous video included the malts of SM.


Malts of SM video...





I worked on it with the submission/agreement of the participants back in 2006. It is only there in my youtube channel, but I have to admit that I switched it to *private* (until now, I just turned it to public so that you can view it. Will turn it back to private after you watch it) after a weird person joined SM after watching that video... Don't wanna invite more :wacko1: into one of the sites that I LOVE so much; otherwise, there will be no pleasure of being here for me. 

In summer 2008, I worked on another SM video; 

This post just reminded me of it and told me that I gotta publish it in my veomo channel - protected by a password



Kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Kat, I was just thinking about that video yesterday! Glad you posted it again.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

hmm... well then, i'll get the permission for the people who would like their photos in it or don't mind.

*please tell me if you would like your pictures to be used in the video. you can also request certain ones.

*if no one wants their piictures in it, i'll create a different video without the pictures from here on it.... i just thought it would be nice and fun..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Kat, I was just thinking about that video yesterday! Glad you posted it again.


awwh Brit, I am glad that I read your mind :HistericalSmiley:

Actually, I better remove it from youtube for one reason: I don't want to invite the wrong people in this forum. That specific video got more than 8,000 views before I switched it to private. Many good people watched it! When I was with Maggie (Villemo, mommy to Steini and Fairy) in Germany, she told me that she came to SM after watching that video:wub: BUT after having this person join SM, yikes, I was so close to coming to this site for picture viewing only. My videos in my youtube channel has 873,000+ views - trust me, there are nasty people who watch (I know it from the comments I receive on my S&C videos that upset me, but then delete them straight away). SM video was on private for more than a year now. I will remove it from there and post it in my Vimeo Channel I have lots of videos in this channel, but only the ones who have the passwords to each video can view, so what I am thinking of doing (after removing it from youtube and posting it in vimeo) is leave the link to SM video AND password in my siggy here. This way, only SM members can view ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Malts of SM video...
> SM Malts
> 
> I worked on it with the submission/agreement of the participants back in 2006. It is only there in my youtube channel, but I have to admit that I switched it to *private* (until now, I just turned it to public so that you can view it. Will turn it back to private after you watch it) after a weird person joined SM after watching that video... Don't wanna invite more :wacko1: into one of the sites that I LOVE so much; otherwise, there will be no pleasure of being here for me.
> ...



how cute  i just want to make a video i can share with you guys - i dont have to mention exactly where its from  i just love making videos lol :innocent:

LOL at the crazy post! sorry :blush: i got a kick out of that :w00t: it was funny  but i'm sure you certainly don't need that again :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Alice Ana said:


> hmm... well then, i'll get the permission for the people who would like their photos in it or don't mind.
> 
> *please tell me if you would like your pictures to be used in the video. you can also request certain ones.
> 
> *if no one wants their piictures in it, i'll create a different video without the pictures from here on it.... i just thought it would be nice and fun..


Shelby, you still haven't said what you are planning on doing with this video. Is it for just sharing here on SM? Would it be on YouTube? I think that's what people are wanting to know. And please don't take it personally if we are asking a lot of questions. You are fairly new here so we haven't had much time to get to know you.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Shelby, you still haven't said what you are planning on doing with this video. Is it for just sharing here on SM? Would it be on YouTube? I think that's what people are wanting to know. And please don't take it personally if we are asking a lot of questions. You are fairly new here so we haven't had much time to get to know you.



its fine i understand. it's not going to be on youtube unless someone wanted it to be :blink: i wasn't going to make it public to the world - i was going to put it in my private (yes, its in the settings lol) photobucket account and post it on here for everyone.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Please do NOT use my Sassy's photos. Thank you.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you for telling me.
i'm so confused at the moment from the previous posts.
*who would like their photos to be used? it's only for this website.

*
edit: should i wait to make a video until everyone knows me? sorry i just needed something to make a video about and i thought this would be a cute idea :/


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alice Ana said:


> i just want to make a video i can share with you guys - i dont have to mention exactly where its from





Alice Ana said:


> it's not going to be on youtube. i was going to put it in my private (yes, its in the settings lol) photobucket account and post it on here for everyone.





Alice Ana said:


> edit: should i wait to make a video until everyone knows me? sorry i just needed something to make a video about and i thought this would be a cute idea :/


You don't have to worry about mentioning where its from if you uploaded it in photobucket *if* your album there was set to private. The setting is not on the video itself. It is on the album, so only the ones who have the link to the video (you + whoever you will give it to) have the access and view to it. I suggest for the link to only be given to SM. If that was what you are planning and *really will do*, S&C wont mind joining  but only if their mommy was the one who will send you the specific picture -we hope you don't mind if we added a watermark of a tiny writing to it. it wont cover the picture - I am happy that you asked for permission :thumbsup:



Alice Ana said:


> LOL at the crazy post! sorry :blush: i got a kick out of that :w00t: it was funny  but i'm sure you certainly don't need that again :thumbsup:


We gotta always be careful when it comes to people in the Internet. There are nice people, but creepy ones are out there too.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Please don't include Delilahs photos. 

Thanks!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OK to include my three... 
I am so envious of all of you who are techy proficient...just took me probably two hours to figure out how to make a signature. And this was a major victory for me - last time I tried, I couldn't get the pics the right size no matter how hard I tried. Getting the names on in a pretty font - I just gave up LOL So looking forward to seeing your video when you get it done (now gonna go view the last one you posted [weird person who joined after viewing...what was up with that???! )


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

(Gracie is a half malt half havanese)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwww I have no problem if you would like to use Mia and Leo. Thank you so much for asking. If you don't want to use them, that's okay too. I may be very naive, but I can't imagine what harm could come to my two in having them appear in a video, unless someone said something unkind about them , that I wouldn't like.

But I'd be happy to see my two in anything you create. Thank you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> *OK to include my three... *
> I am so envious of all of you who are techy proficient...just took me probably two hours to figure out how to make a signature. And this was a major victory for me - last time I tried, I couldn't get the pics the right size no matter how hard I tried. Getting the names on in a pretty font - I just gave up LOL *So looking forward to seeing your video when you get it done* *(now gonna go view the last one you posted [weird person who joined after viewing...what was up with that???! ) *


WOHOO Eileen:chili: I TOTALLY LOOOOOOOOOOVE your new siggie :aktion033: you did an AMAZING job ... I don't know why but my eyes always fall on Gracie first :wub: AWWH I do remember that pic of her in the crime scene lol

I really don't know that person (the weirdo). She found me through Snowy & Crystal videos. Started to post comments on their videos, sending messages (in youtube) - all maltese related talks to me. I responded to her messages; in just a short period, she joined SM (after viewing SM video), few period later, her messages to me were creepy. I honestly started to doubt if her info was true (Her info showed that she was 13). I though that she was trying to learn about maltese with her tones of maltese questions. But, for a sec I thought that person was a guy :blink: from what I read in her PM later on to me :wacko1: way too creepy for me from a person I barely know in the Internet + I never wrote anything to her except for maltese related talks!!!!! 

The second SM video that I worked on (with Sue's help) in 2008 is ready with its slide show. I don't think I will be adding a new pic to it since I think that Shelby wanna work on it if there were interested SMers  

hugs
Kat


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

allheart said:


> I may be very naive, but I can't imagine what harm could come to my two in having them appear in a video, unless someone said something unkind about them , that I wouldn't like.QUOTE]
> 
> Ditto... really any of these photos we have posted on this site could be pinched and made into something by someone we are unaware of (since it is a public forum), so it's really nice to be asked.  I also like that there are no personal identifiers (other than the dog's names) on the video done before (in case of weirdos). If your doggy is in the Witness Protection Program:brownbag:, I am hoping you would know better than to post any photos on this site at all  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> WOHOO Eileen:chili: I TOTALLY LOOOOOOOOOOVE your new siggie :aktion033: you did an AMAZING job


OMG!!!! *THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!* That means A LOT coming from someone who is So Good at this techy stuff!!!! xoxoxox :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> allheart said:
> 
> 
> > I may be very naive, but I can't imagine what harm could come to my two in having them appear in a video
> ...


Agreed! :thumbsup: You can use Leila's, too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are the two pic that can be used for the video that you wanna work on..

Monster Snowy









Peaceful Crystal









Again I say, I am happy that you asked first  

Have fun 

Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> OMG!!!! *THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!* That means A LOT coming from someone who is So Good at this techy stuff!!!! xoxoxox :heart::heart::heart:


How did you do your siggy? I love it too and I'm so techy challenged, so be easy on me.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Those are great pictures!*

Snowy and Crystal are sooooo cute!!!



TheMalts&Me said:


> Here are the two pic that can be used for the video that you wanna work on..
> 
> Monster Snowy
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I need to get better pictures of Rocky...give me a few days and I'll try...and I'd like you to use him in your video!!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd love Bernie to be in a little video! It'd be lovely. Thanks!


All the pics in our album are ones that are okay to be included, there's nothing personally identifying in any of them, which is what I'd be concerned about because I work with clients who I wouldn't want to identify me online. 

This is a great idea! So cute!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> How did you do your siggy? I love it too and I'm so techy challenged, so be easy on me.


I made mine from photobucket (where I host my photos). Pick the picture you want, then click on Edit. A bunch of functions will pop up...basic (where you can crop, etc), decorate (which has the typing feature and the stickers to put the hearts and whatnot on) and borders (which had the frames). I know there are other things, but it took me so long just with that limited stuff...lol... 

Your baby is adorable and I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Cosy said:


> It might be a good idea to use pics of those who give their permission rather than ask for those who don't want to be included. I'd like to know what is going to be done with the video once compiled.


 
I agreee, you should only use pics from people who have specifically given you permission to do so.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

you can use my dolce , but wait til tomm , im going to try to get a real good shot of him !!! 

and eileen i looove ur siggy !


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

*oh and if you would like, i will add your screen name along with your dogs name. if you would not like that, please let me know ;] i will put the dog names though!*

thanks everyone


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Alice Ana said:


> *oh and if you would like, i will add your screen name along with your dogs name. if you would not like that, please let me know ;] i will put the dog names though!*
> 
> thanks everyone


Shelby that is so sweet. If okay for you, just my little babies names will do :wub: Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just my dog's name and her siggy picture is fine with me!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ditto here too...just doggy names por favor


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

i wouldnt mind Twinkle being in it =D


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys  anything you want in there, i'll be willing to add it


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You can use my signature picture of Rylee and I also have a short video of Rylee and her squirrels.

Thank you for doing this.:wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Eileen, I would love to have you use pic's of The Boyz.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Its okay with me. I have several good ones in my album of Twinkle , Mimi, Emma and JilliBean that you can use in your video


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't mind if you use my girls. I have pictures in my albums and you can use whatever you want.
Have fun making the video and I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Deborah said:


> You can use my signature picture of Rylee and I also have a short video of Rylee and her squirrels.
> 
> Thank you for doing this.:wub:



i should be thanking you guys :wub: :w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I put some new ones in of Rocky and I love the one with him smiling with his long shaggy hair, and the one of him on the couch. You can use any of them or as many as you like!



Alice Ana said:


> hi everyone :innocent: i have the urge to make another video... but this time, i want to make one for everyone here using all of "our" malts
> but before i can do it... i need your permission. if you don't want to be in it, please tell me
> 
> p.s. if you want any particular picture to show up in it, just post it and i'll use it :wub: i love them all, so no worries  also, you can request as many as you'd like to! i'll be using a lot anyways :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Darla, Fallon and Crisse would like to be in the video, too.
xoxoox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The A Team could always use more....press....so it's ok with them....


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

you can use remy's pics


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Miley would love to be in your video. Feel free to use any of her pictures. 

Darlene


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You can use the following two of Aolani. In the first one he's about 4.5 months and in the second one he's 1 year and a week old.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Feel free to use any of Susie & Sadie's pics. What a sweet idea!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

You may use any of Stars pics - he's at The Bridge, so if any of them were included in your video it would be an honor to him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how did I miss this?????? you can use Matilda and B&B's pictures if you need more pm me


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Feel free to use any of my fluffs too.Sorry I didn't see this until now.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everyone  i'm giving it about a month before i start making it --- just in case some people do miss this post. its never too late to request pictures


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You may use any pics of CeeCee and Rain in their albums on SM......feel free!! Good luck in your video!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your welcome to use my two pups pictures in your video.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

If you would like to use Baci's feel free to take from my album...


----------

